# Danfoss VLT 5000 über Display programmieren



## Johannes84 (27 August 2018)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Johannes und ich bin auf der Suche nach Unterstützung bei der Programmierung meines Danfoss VLT 5000 (2,2 kW). 

Da ich in dem Bereich keine große Ahnung habe, eigentlich gar keine, suche ich hier Hilfe. Ich hatte mir einen programmierten FU mit Potischalter gekauft, der leider jetzt defekt ist. Mein FU soll den 1,5 kW Drehstrommotor meiner Drechselbank regeln. Die kompletten Anschlussmuster kann ich von jetzigen baugleichen FU übernehmen. Das Bedienteil, also das digitale Display habe ich auch nachbestellt, werde aber aus der Anleitung nicht schlau. 

Vielleicht kann mich jemand unterstützen, es würde mich freuen. 

Viele Grüße
JOHANNES


----------



## Ph3niX (27 August 2018)

Wenn der FU baugleich ist, gibt es über das LCP (das Display) die Option sämtliche Parameter in das Display zu kopieren vom alten Umrichter und dann das Display auf den neuen Umrichter stecken und dort die Werte der Parameter zu importieren. Siehe dazu auch hier:
https://www.sps-forum.de/antriebste...slesen-danfoss-vlt-500x-serie.html#post153505


----------



## Johannes84 (27 August 2018)

Ph3niX schrieb:


> Wenn der FU baugleich ist, gibt es über das LCP (das Display) die Option sämtliche Parameter in das Display zu kopieren vom alten Umrichter und dann das Display auf den neuen Umrichter stecken und dort die Werte der Parameter zu importieren. Siehe dazu auch hier:
> https://www.sps-forum.de/antriebste...slesen-danfoss-vlt-500x-serie.html#post153505



Hi,

leider zeigt der LCP auf dem defekten FU “FALSCH“ an und es ist keine Eingabe möglich. Laut Danfoss ist es aber das richtige Bedienteil.

Aus diesem Grund kann ich die alten Parameter nicht kopieren. Es war ein Fehleralarm aufgetreten, der allerdings behoben wurde. Trotzdem reagiert das Bedienteil nicht auf Eingabe.


----------



## acid (28 August 2018)

Das deutet auf einen Fehler des FU oder eine defekte Schnittstelle hin, du musst den FU also neu einstellen. 

Hast du denn ein Typenschild des Motors? Wie hast du das Potentiometer angeschlossen?
Wenn du das Typenschid hier hochladen könntest, wäre es einfacher dich durch die Parametrierung zu lotsen. 

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (28 August 2018)

Genau. Bitte mal den genauen Typen nennen und wie das ganze angeschlossen hast und auch welchen Typen an Motor. 
Was für ein Fehler lag denn vorher an ?

Besten Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 August 2018)

> Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs :wink:



Du bist vermutlich der erste, der erst einmal Frau und Kind vorstellt 
Danke dafür, sehr nett.

Ansonsten:


> Genau. Bitte mal den genauen Typen nennen und wie das ganze angeschlossen hast und auch welchen Typen an Motor.
> Was für ein Fehler lag denn vorher an ?


----------



## Johannes84 (28 August 2018)

Grüß Euch,

danke für Euer Feedback. Ich kann Euch gerne Bilder der jetzigen Situation machen. Es wurde der Fehler 31 angezeigt, sprich die Phase V vom Motor war nicht vorhanden. Den Fehler haben wir behoben. 

Nach dem ersten Anschluss ist das Ganze gelaufen. Dann hat sich wohl der Kontakt der Phase gelockert. Hatte zwischenzeitlich einen FI eingebaut, der mit Fehlerströmen besser umgehen kann und extra abgeschirmtes Kabel bestellt. 

Morgen müssten neuer Motor und FU kommen, nach her folgen Bilder vom Ist-Zustand.

Viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Johannes84 (28 August 2018)

Hier die Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand:









Die Leitungen sind nur zum Test angeschlossen.


----------



## acid (30 August 2018)

Ok, damit kann man etwas anfangen. Ist das Ersatzgerät wieder ein VLT5000 oder hast du schon ein aktuelleres Modell gekauft?


----------



## Johannes84 (30 August 2018)

Es ist der gleiche FU. Der müsste spätestens morgen da sein. Der neue Motor ist schon angekommen und läuft. Soll ich das Typenschild fotografieren?


----------



## doctorVLT (1 September 2018)

Servus,

der FU wurde von Mitte der 90er bis 2008 gebaut....da kann es mal sein dass das LCP nicht immer passt.
Der FU ist aber ein 5000er oder? 6000er sehen fast gleich aus aber haben ein anderes LCP. Hinten sollte das auf dem Aufkleber stehen.
Schreib mal den Code bzw. 175Zxxx als Artikelnummer auf. Die S/N ist Seriennummer und deutet auf das Herstellerjahr hin. 199 heisst z.B. KW19 im Jahr 1999.

Ansonsten kannst du auch die MCT10 als kostenlose Software versuchen. Brauchst nen USB zu RS485 Konverter um an Klemme 68 und 69 zu kommen.

Laut Bild ist aber eh kaum was verdrahtet / benutzt.Das Display brauchst du für den Betrieb nicht unbedingt.
Starten über Klemme 18 (also von Klemme 12/13 ne Brücke drauf. da 24V), Reversierung / Richtungsumkehr über dazuschalten von Klemme 19, Freigabe / Motorfreilauf (muss gebrückt sein ) als Klemme 27 und Sollwert als Poti an 50-53-55.
Motordaten noch eingeben und fertig.

Kannst mir auch ne PN senden....kann sicher helfen.

Gruß
DOC


----------

